# French Horror movies



## Josh Lawson (Aug 20, 2008)

It is fashionable in America to hate the French. I don't care for all that nonsense, especially because they make some good movies from time to time. Some of the best horror movies are coming out of France, free from the annoying censorship that plagues this genre in other parts of the world.


High Tension: A great slasher film, with a cool twist.


Irreversible: If the gimmick in Memento worked and was a good movie with extreme graphic violence.


Frontier(s): Race riots, a heist, a creepy Nazi family, inbred subhumans and extreme violence = a great foreign horror movie.


City Of Lost Children: While technically not a horror movie, one of the best movies ever made, French or otherwise. 

Check these flicks out if you love violent, disturbing imagery. Enjoy!


----------



## forelander (Aug 20, 2008)

I tried to watch Irreversible. I got through the gay orgy club at the start (which included actual gay sex, as opposed to pretend gay sex), I got through the fire hydrant deal. Then there was a hooker with a penis. Straw that broke the camel's back.

I also had no idea at all what it was about.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 20, 2008)

"Irreversible" is quite a tough movie to watch. The rape scene is... truly epic on a disturbing level. Actors : 
"La cité des enfants perdus" is probably one of my favorite films ever. I'll have to add "Delicatessen" there as well.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 20, 2008)

That is to bad. I don't really want to spoil it, but the basic plot is how French society is really hard on women, and it is also about misplaced revenge. A brief synopsis (as if you cared):

Irr&#233;versible (2002) - Synopsis


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 20, 2008)

Ils - Ils (2006)
Sheitan - Sheitan (2006)
Calvaire - Calvaire (2004)
À l'intérieur - &#192; l'int&#233;rieur (2007)
Fiancée de Dracula - Fianc&#233;e de Dracula, La (2002)
Parfum de Mathilde - Parfum de Mathilde, Le (1994)
Bagman - Bagman - Profession: Meurtrier, Le (2004) (V) (actually canadian but in french language) 
Maléfique - Mal&#233;fique (2002)
Dans ma peau - Dans ma peau (2002)
Les Raisins de la mort - Raisins de la mort, Les (1978)

10 to start you off.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 20, 2008)

'Irreversible' is indeed pretty warped...

I'd also recommend 'Eyes Without A Face', which is pretty old, but still extremely creepy.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 20, 2008)

Not necessarily horror as well but I'd recommend Vidocq. Stunning camera-work (using digital before Lucas did). The long-shot scenes of Paris resemble an 18th century oil painting, simply drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 20, 2008)

i saw city of lost children YEARS ago! sampled the doctors laugh for a song! i love the beginning with the reindeer that go poo.


jym


----------



## Nerina (Aug 20, 2008)

Merci Josh!
I saw Frontiers, pretty creepy! I will look for the others now .


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 20, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> Irreversible: If the gimmick in Memento worked and was a good movie with extreme graphic violence.



Whaaat? 

"Irreversible" is not a horror movie. The 'gimmick' in "Momento" does work in my opinion as it is being used to reflect the mental condition of the main character...and does it well (IMO). If either film is using a non-linear narrative as a 'gimmick' it would be "Irreversible" and I say that because it would work perfectly well as a chronological narrative but chooses not to as it would be incredibly dull and monotonous. "Momento" on the other hand hasn't really got much choice, it would be hard to identify with the protagonists problems if we didn't see it from his point of view. Films are a lot more 'effective' and draw the audience in if they can sympathise with the protagonist. The narrative style in "Irreversible" doesn't serve a purpose like "Momento"'s other than to make it more interesting.

Saying that though you are entitled to your opinion, so if you don't think it worked and that it's a crap movie then that's absolutely fine (of course)  Just adding my  I loved "Irreversible"...the soundtrack is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 21, 2008)

Technically, Irreversible is not a horror film. It does, according to IMDB, contain :


* Attraction *
* Female Frontal Nudity *
* Death *
* Surrealism *
* Stairs *
* Stripping *
* Rape And Revenge *
* Seduction *
* Alone *
* Rape *
* Drinking *
* Photograph *
* Abuse *
* Male Female Relationship *
* Bloody Violence *
* Blood *
* Dark *
* Bedroom *
* Cruelty *
* Car *
* Oral Sex *
* Hand Job *
* Sexual Sadism *
* White Dress *
* Dark Past *
* Shower *
* Female Nudity *
* Curtain *
* Water *
* Evil Man *
* Disfigurement *
* Male Nudity *
* Bitterness *
* Degeneration *
* Nipples Visible Through Clothing *
* Extreme Sex *
* Dress *
* Hallway *
* France *
* Drink *
* French Shock Cinema *
* Blow Job *
* City *
* Erection *
* Anger *
* Prostitution *
* Homosexual *
* Cunnilingus *
* Slow Motion *
* Police *
* Prostitute *
* Night *
* Assault *
* Controversial *
* Gore *
* Deviant Sex *
* Hardcore Techno *
* Passionate Sex *
* Mirror *
* Subway Station *
* Killing *
* Explicit Sex *
* Sinister *
* Rape Victim *
* Strong Sexual Content *
* S&M *
* Darkness *
* Washing *
* Sexual Cruelty *
* Fire Extinguisher *
* Sexuality *
* Male Rear Nudity *
* Male Full Frontal Nudity *
* Menace *
* Kissing *
* Love *
* Blood Splatter *
* Fellatio *
* Voyeurism *
* Rapist *
* Male Frontal Nudity *
* Voyeur *
* Anal Sex *
* Long Take *
* Evil *
* Reverse Chronology *
* Bar *
* Backwards *
* Trap *
* Hit In Head With Fire Extinguisher *
* Pubic Hair *
* Penis *
* Sex Maniac *
* Female Rear Nudity *
* Transvestism *
* Masochism *
* Sex Degenerate *
* Sadist *
* Sadism *
* Dancing *
* Sadomasochism *
* Extreme Violence *
* Sex In Bathroom *
* Door *
* Orgasm *
* Pedophile *
* Perversion *
* Madness *
* Kiss *
* Graphic Violence *
* One Word Title *
* Hate *
* Sadness *
* Violence *
* Hugging *
* Nipples *
* Screaming *
* Elevator *
* Sexual Abuse *
* Scream *
* Sexual Perversion *
* Sexual Violence *
* Depravity *
* Voyeurist *
* Graphic Rape *
* Crushed Head *
* Happiness *
* Party *
* Revenge *
* Anal Rape *
* Nonlinear Timeline *
* Ambulance *
* Drug Use *
* Gay Bar *
* Murder *
* Pedestrian Tunnel *
* Subway *
* Fire Extinguisher Smashing Face *
* Independent Film *
* Actor Shares First Name With Character*
Which is good enough for me.


----------



## forelander (Aug 21, 2008)

While it can be deduced from those warnings, nothing really prepared me for "gay dudes in assless chaps with four fingers in their own ass." They should really tell people about that shit on the box. I'm guessing "brutal anal rape," might be a worthwhile idea too.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 21, 2008)

forelander said:


> While it can be deduced from those warnings, nothing really prepared me for "gay dudes in assless chaps with four fingers in their own ass." They should really tell people about that shit on the box. I'm guessing "brutal anal rape," might be a worthwhile idea too.


Isn't freedom of expression great?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 22, 2008)

You know, I'm a big fan of Horror in general, and France has produced some absolutely terrific cinema over the years... But a lot of French Horror has been extremely gore orientated as of late, and it's starting to wear a little thin. There's very little in the way of subtlety and atmosphere, and while I did enjoy films like High Tension and Them, and I'm looking forward to seeing Inside, I don't have too much faith in French horror.

Now, French thrillers, I can't seem to get enough of! Check this out for example:



Ne le dis &#224; personne (2006) Absolutely gripping film, cannot recommend it enough.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 28, 2008)

Has anyone seen "Eyes Without a Face?" IMDb Search
It was an infamous movie in the sixties.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 28, 2008)

It's worth seeing but it wont change your life.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 29, 2008)

Anyone seen "Inside"? How is it?

&#192; l'int&#233;rieur (2007)


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 29, 2008)

This is one of the movies that was on my original list, it's a very bloody movie shoot on a small budget, but as many of the french movies, it actually has some atmosphere between all the violence.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 29, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> This is one of the movies that was on my original list, it's a very bloody movie shoot on a small budget, but as many of the french movies, it actually has some atmosphere between all the violence.


I'll have to check that out.


----------

